# BFK Sting Ray



## dean724 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just had a black BFK sting ray given to me......its got the dreaded chinese chrome probs.....but is all there.........what ya'll think....fix and restore.....part out and forget or just do a low buck fix up and sell it as is?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bring it to MLC next Spring and we'll sacrifice it in the bonfire! Seriously I'd not waste any time (or money) on it and try to sell as is. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 7, 2014)

I added original stingray parts to one of mine and made it really nice (was fresh out the box too) and I couldn't even give it away at copake. They make great bar hop bikes!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

dean724 said:


> Just had a black BFK sting ray given to me......its got the dreaded chinese chrome probs.....but is all there.........what ya'll think....fix and restore.....part out and forget or just do a low buck fix up and sell it as is?




There were two Black Friday's on my local Craig's list, the pair for 50 bucks. the guy clamed he'd had them for over 6-7 years and were as is, total rust buckets!. Of course I double checked his answer, "6-7 years are you sure? ", because he said they'd been stored inside and had all that rust the day he got them.. It sounded true, and dam, what crap it was!.. Operational, the day before I looked at em his boy painted one. Used the good tires and tubes of the two, and actually for 20-25 bucks, a working bike, totally house panted, wasn't too bad of a price.. 
FOR SOMEBODLY ELSE!. 

I guess I could have parted out a few of the parts, the seats were excellent condition, nice tires, but everything else? I could get fined for toxic waste disposal.

The moral of the story: two bikes completely rusted up that were only 1-2 year old when he got them?? GEEZ!! No wonder wally world cleared em out in 2007 before xmas for 50 bucks, they must have began rusting the day made. Sitting in wally worlds warehouse rusting away.


----------



## phantom (Nov 7, 2014)

*BFK 3 Speed*

Here is one I put a bunch of money into a few years ago.....I was able to re coop a pretty nice profit but it took a while.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 7, 2014)

Free is a very good price.

Maybe toss a 20" wheel up front to correct the geometry and flip it on the CL.

In my opinion they're not worthy of much effort once they've started rusting. Your time is likely better spent on other projects.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dean724 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Thanx*

Thanx all for the replies....just as i expected.........prolly will add 20" to front and clean it up as best i can and sell for whatever i can......
The bonfire does appeal to me as well.


----------

